# Actor Training Reccomendations



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,
After attending some training seminars at Transworld this year, I've realized that even though our Haunt does a great job with production value (audio, lighting, set dressing, tech, etc) we are sadly lacking in the theatrical (acting)end of the show. Part of this is that I normally get the majority of my actors about an hour or so before the doors open, but we also need to ramp things up for the returning actors. 

So, if possible, I'd love to hear from the community if there are any recommendations for training material I should get for my acting team. We are already planning to do several workshops and events over the off season to get the ball rolling. 

I've purchased Stiltbeast studio's 3 DVD's on the subject and they were certainly eye opening. Definitely illustrated a lot of what we have been doing wrong in the in our haunt. 

So if you have a link to online content, a DVD or book that would be helpful, I'd love to hear about them. 

Thanks in Advance,
RandalB


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Honestly, if you have Allen's DVD's, you have the best reference material you could get. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree with you, definitely eye opening.... I am still hoping there are more out there tho...


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Agreed. Allen is great.


----------

